# The 2010 TEXAS RANGERS win the AL Pennant!



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Down with the EAST COAST BIAS! Now bring on the WS and hopefully the GIANTS!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

GOD DAMNIT.

I'm in the ****ing 7th Inning.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, Id love to see the Giants and Rangers go at it. Congrats Rangers.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Awesome!!! Nice to see the rangers going to the world series!!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats to The Rangers!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats to the Rangers. It seems to me that since Nolan Ryan got control of the team,things have been on the upswing for them.


----------



## jnance (Nov 12, 2009)

Go Rangers


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

'grats to Josh Hamilton for capturing the 2010 ALCS MVP Honors. It's so nice to see one conquer his inner demons & turn his life around and catapult the Texas Rangers into the Fall Classic!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

At least he has class.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's one guy from Philly that's really impressed with the Rangers. I really, really like that TEAM.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Here's one guy from Philly that's really impressed with the Rangers. I really, really like that TEAM.


+1. Ron Washington's done a great job keeping them focused. And with Ryan in charge, it will be nice to see at least _some _pitchers going deep into games again. Kudos all around.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Awesome!!! Nice to see the rangers going to the world series!!!


Indeed.

Having to watch the Yankees (again) would have been almost painful. :eek2:

There goes another world-record-payroll down the porcelain goddess (again)... :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> *+1. Ron Washington's done a great job keeping them focused.* And with Ryan in charge, it will be nice to see at least _some _pitchers going deep into games again. Kudos all around.


Cocaine has it's plus sides I guess. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Cocaine has it's plus sides I guess. :lol:


OUCH. :eek2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Cocaine has it's plus sides I guess. :lol:


He made a mistake and owned up to it. The team stuck by him and proved to have made the right call by doing so. Good story, IMHO.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> He made a mistake and owned up to it. The team stuck by him and proved to have made the right call by doing so. Good story, IMHO.


It goes to show that if you win, then it doesn't matter what your past is. Had they not won the West, I bet he would have been chastised again for his "mistake" & fired.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ya think the Yankees miss Joe Torre?
Good for the Rangers. Now all you Texans will have something else to crow about!:rolling:!rolling

Soon, baseball season will thankfully be over and we can really watch the sports that are really drawing fans: NFL football and NBA basketball. 
Basketball season starts next week. :icon_da::jumpingja


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Ya think the Yankees miss Joe Torre?
> ...


No...Yankees won the title without Torre last year just fine. Girardi is a class act & excellent fit for NY.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> No...Yankees won the title without Torre last year just fine. Girardi is a class act & excellent fit for NY.


Yup. I'm upset the Yanks lost, but they have not been playing good ball since the beginning of August and probably didn't deserve to win. It was as if the team just started to fall apart.

- Merg


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Basketball season starts next week. :icon_da::jumpingja


The start of Basketball season only means one thing (to me) and that is NASCAR is just about over for the year :crying:..


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yup. I'm upset the Yanks lost, but they have not been playing good ball since the beginning of August and probably didn't deserve to win. It was as if the team just started to fall apart.
> 
> - Merg


I'm sad, but not upset. They didn't deserve to win and you hit the nail on the head. I think they were a different team after Andy went down.

With that said, the Rangers are a class organization and Nolan Ryan has put together a great team. Kudos to him and the players for getting the job done. I'd love to see them go on and win the World Series.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> [...] Girardi is a class act & excellent fit for NY.


I agree. Wouldn't surprise me if the Cubs offer him a boatload of money to return home. Will be interesting to see how that plays out. I hope he stays.

If he does go, I wonder if Piniella might reconsider his retirement?


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I am so impressed that our team has finally made it to the World Series, it has been a long time coming.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve said:


> I agree. Wouldn't surprise me if the Cubs offer him a boatload of money to return home. Will be interesting to see how that plays out. I hope he stays.
> 
> If he does go, I wonder if Piniella might reconsider his retirement?


Mike Quade is the new Cubs manager as of 10/19/2010. He is no longer the "interim."


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Game Fan said:


> Mike Quade is the new Cubs manager as of 10/19/2010. He is no longer the "interim."


Been on vacation and missed that news. Thx.


----------

